# The Minnesota Shuffle



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 9, 2019)

You may have heard of the Florida Shuffle, but have you heard of...

"The Minnesota Shuffle"

Losing a place to live due to shady landlords, "Minnesota nice" - meaning passive-aggressive, manipulative, shady housemates, or getting the building bought from under you and the new owners taking over your lease, or you're a family getting kicked out with only a month notice which is the legal minimum requirement

Changing jobs due to management micromanaging, manipulative shady employers, ignorant coworkers.​


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 9, 2019)

sounds exactly like every single state in the USA but what do I know?


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 9, 2019)

good relations are not always easy to obtain, let alone maintain - then when you throw business into the mix....... good night


----------



## beersalt (Jul 10, 2019)

@Matt Derrick had a similar thing happen to him this year in a small town in WA!


----------



## cbeansprout (Jul 18, 2019)

The chains of Law have been broken. I grew up in Minnesota and went out running, when I stopped running and found myself in the city of evil, I found peace.


----------

